# Curtis controller in parallel for one motor?



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

That's the only way it'd work, and I'm very interested to know how he got them sync'd up. Any more information?


----------



## marc02228 (Jan 15, 2011)

frodus said:


> That's the only way it'd work, and I'm very interested to know how he got them sync'd up. Any more information?


Nope, but I got the phone number from his boss. Will try my luck on Monday.

It was build into a Opel GT (2006), which looked quite good^^

One thing he also said is, that they just built in the components one week before the fair started. So, maybe it hasn't driven, yet...?


----------

